# How do you treat your bruises?



## donna

I tend to bruise easily. Most times if I know I have bruised myself ,I use ice then over the next few days ,gentle massage. Do any of you have any better treatments that help to prevent a bad bruise or help it to fade quicker?


----------



## michaeledward

I don't bruise often. 

My wife and I once attended a seminar with Mr. Planas, and she beat the hell out of my ribs ... Had a nice fist size bruise there ... 

I took a picture 

If you look hard enough, you might find that photo on this board. 

Other than that, I don't do anything. Sorry I can't help in that department.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

DMSO. Preferably, 70% combined with aloe.

I order mine at DMSO.net

Warning: Not approved for human use or consumption...approved as an industrial solvent ONLY in the United States. Use in any other form constitutes a violation of blah, blah, blah. FDA blah-de-blah, etc.

(how's that for an encapsulated disclaimer?)

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Ceicei

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Warning: Not approved for human use or consumption...approved as an industrial solvent ONLY in the United States. Use in any other form constitutes a violation of blah, blah, blah. FDA blah-de-blah, etc.



So what do you do with the stuff?  Throw it on your attacker to dissolve him?

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So what do you do with the stuff? Throw it on your attacker to dissolve him?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Topical application. Over bruises, sprains, strains...very, very small chemical particles that diffuse through the skin, into the congested tissues, and break up the inflammation, hematoma, etc. But don't play with pesticides before use: It's also a powerful transdermal agent. Meaning whatever is ON your skin when you apply it will end up IN your blood.

For athletic injuries, including deep sprain/strain injuries, I don't know of a better remedy. But that's my own, non-FDA approved opinion.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Carol

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Topical application. Over bruises, sprains, strains...very, very small chemical particles that diffuse through the skin, into the congested tissues, and break up the inflammation, hematoma, etc. But don't play with pesticides before use: It's also a powerful transdermal agent. Meaning whatever is ON your skin when you apply it will end up IN your blood.
> 
> For athletic injuries, including deep sprain/strain injuries, I don't know of a better remedy. But that's my own, non-FDA approved opinion.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


 
You end up smelling like the Devil, too.   

My choice is Ester-C, 3000 mg/day until the bruise clears up.  Rebuilds those blood vessels nicely.   

Donna, if you bruise easily,  you may want to consider a daily Ester-C supplement.  You may find you don't bruise easily anymore


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> You end up smelling like the Devil, too.
> 
> My choice is Ester-C, 3000 mg/day until the bruise clears up. Rebuilds those blood vessels nicely.
> 
> Donna, if you bruise easily, you may want to consider a daily Ester-C supplement. You may find you don't bruise easily anymore


 
I see the lovely warrior goddess has experienced the garlic-like glow of DMSO. I like the preventive vs. reactive focus of the C...I sit chagrined (sp?).

One of my So Cal students and good friends bruises too easily to be in a contact sport; every sparring session leaves him looking like the sole survivor of a multi-vehicle interstate catastrophe. We got him on some high doses of C and some other schmutz, and he's able to participate now wihtout looking like a rouge & lipstick spill.

I'll second the Ester-C, and raise you a chelated copper.

D.


----------



## Lisa

ooOOooo...a thread and question near and dear to my heart.  I bruise super easy.  When training in grappling I end up looking like a beaten wife.  So much so, my husband doesn't like to be seen with me when I have short sleeves on.  He says he gets too many odd looks. 

I have heard Vitamin C works.  Took it for a while but really didn't see much difference.  Maybe I didn't use it long enough?

Someone also told me that witch hazel helps.  Haven't tried it, has anyone else?


----------



## Tarot

Excellent topic!  I will definitely look into Ester-C.  I have also heard that upping your Vit. K intake will also help.  I need all the help I can get.  This is what my arm looked like after my last class this week   :


----------



## donna

Ive tried witch hazel, didnt seem to help . At one grading weekend I was kicked so bad in the calf muscle that after the bruise went I have been left with a solid lump of scar tissue. My whole lower leg was black and blue. Someone sugested rubbing bruises with tiger balm (after the initial forming stage has passed) anyone tried this?


----------



## cpoints

I heard that to heal faster for bruises one should drink Tap or room temp water.


----------



## Jade Tigress

donna said:
			
		

> I tend to bruise easily. Most times if I know I have bruised myself ,I use ice then over the next few days ,gentle massage. Do any of you have any better treatments that help to prevent a bad bruise or help it to fade quicker?



Do you take an iron supplement? If you bruise easily that may help. 

Once I was at a seminar and we were doing a drill/exercise for the forearms. I just knew my forearms were going to be a bruised mess the following day. My partner knew this as well and he had some dit da jow, which I had never used before. He put some on both our arms after the drill. I next day I had no bruises and no soreness. I was pretty surprised.


----------



## MSTCNC

Jade Tigress is spot on!

My wife bruses like a peach... and used to have HORRIBLE bruises back when she was training... 

As for me... I tend to be somewhat hardier...

In any event... Dit Da Jow DOES work... although I wouldn't try to sneak up on anyone while wearing it... as they'll smell you a mile away...

Usually, I rub some on the ailing area just before bed... then make sure the area is covered so I don't stink up (or stain) the linens with it...

Try it... you may be pleasantly surprised!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Carol

Lisa said:
			
		

> ooOOooo...a thread and question near and dear to my heart. I bruise super easy. When training in grappling I end up looking like a beaten wife. So much so, my husband doesn't like to be seen with me when I have short sleeves on. He says he gets too many odd looks.
> 
> I have heard Vitamin C works. Took it for a while but really didn't see much difference. Maybe I didn't use it long enough?
> 
> Someone also told me that witch hazel helps. Haven't tried it, has anyone else?


 
Witch Hazel is just a surfactant.  If whatever caused the bruise created abrasions to the skin, Witch Hazel would be very good to keep the skin clean.  However it would do nothing to heal the broken blood vessels, which is what bruises are.

Vitamin C aka Ascorbic Acid is not something that I personally recommend as a supplement.  Acids are highly soluble in water, ascorbic acid tends to get flushed through the digestsive tract before being absorbed by the body.  This is why many people experience stomach and digestive upset with therabutic doses of Vitamin C...the body flushes it through the stomach and instestines before it can absorb it to do its work rebuilding you blood vessels.  Ester-C (calcium ascorbate) is not acidic and therefore doesn't have the solubility/digestive issues; therapeutic doses tend to be tolerated better and absorbed better.


----------



## donna

Would Tiger Balm be similar to Dit Da Jow ?


----------



## Carol

donna said:
			
		

> Would Tiger Balm be similar to Dit Da Jow ?


 
In some ways, yes.  

Tiger Balm works by increasing circulation to the affected area.  It follows that it would help heal bruises once the formation stage has passed and the healing process has started.

Just from my own ignorance...Tiger Balm works with a mentholated action, which is generally recognized as being safe for continued/extended use...unless you are allergic to any of the ingredients.  Dit Da Jow works by increasing circulation using combinations of Chinese herbs...which is not necessarily something to start using without the guidance of someone specifically skilled in Chinese medicine.  Something strong enough to heal under the right circumstances can be strong under the wrong circumstances.   Xue Sheng would be someone that knows more about this than I do.

Not saying that Dit Da Jow is a bad idea....just saying that when you are having an outside substance change your body, it is usually wise to know exactly how the substance works.  :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

donna said:
			
		

> Would Tiger Balm be similar to Dit Da Jow ?



I've used Tiger Balm for muscle soreness. It's ok. IMO it would not compare to dit da jow for bruise healing. Dit Da Jow is used in traditional chinese medicine and has been around a very long time. Try it. It's worth the 20 bucks for a bottle.


----------



## Kreth

What is this treatment you speak of? A true warrior should wear his bruises proudly. :uhyeah:
Besides, it makes for an interesting day at work when you show up looking like Edward Norton in Fight Club.
"Wow Jeff, what happened to you?"
"Wait, not only did you let someone do that to you, you paid for it?!"

:lol:


----------



## mantis

http://www.bltimports.com/servlet/the-41/Wisest-Oil/Detail
it could be a bit expensive but i was amazed how fast it could remove every trace of a bruise. I can give you the ingredients of it so you find something similar but cheaper. let me know (PM me)


----------



## Kensai

DDJ works in a number of ways, I don't have time while at work to list (copy) them from other sites I've seen. I have used it for the last year, and it does work very, very well. It's cold when applied, although apparently it can be hot, every time I've applied it, it's soothed straight away, and within days, dark blue/purple bruising fades to something that's only just yellow/visible. Sometimes I forget to apply it, then go to Wing Chun the following week, and remember NOT to forget to apply it afterwards... Silly boy.


----------



## donna

Thanks for all your ideas. I will have to do some research as to where I can get some DDJ.


----------



## lhommedieu

Die Da Jieu for bruises.  Re. formulas it's helpful to know whether the herbs in the Jieu make it cool, neutral, or warm, as recent bruises respond better to cool and neutral Jieu's.

Tiger Balm is more helpful for cold, tight, constricted muscles - particularly if used in conjunction with Gua Sha.  Warm Jieu's are helpful for cold, tight joints.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## HKphooey

A nice cold beer does the trick!


----------



## lhommedieu

HKphooey said:
			
		

> A nice cold beer does the trick!


 
That's right - alcohol gets the Wei Qi flowing...

Click here for inspiration.

Best,

Steve


----------



## IcemanSK

I use Arnica for bruises. It works pretty well. I use Traumeel for muscle soreness. Just started using it. Seems to work, ok.


----------



## Jade Tigress

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I use Arnica for bruises. It works pretty well. I use Traumeel for muscle soreness. Just started using it. Seems to work, ok.



I forgot about Arnica. I've never used it but I've heard it is very good for bruises.


----------



## lenatoi

Here's what you should do. Pump up your inktake of vitamin C. (ester C is better, but not neccassary in this instance.)

 DO NOT RUB THE BRUIS. a bruis is caused by broken capillaries. rubbing them can cause them to remain broken longer thereby spreading the bruis. alternatly, rub the surrounding area only. this will bring blood to the area, and coax the stagnant stuff to move on.

 Do not increas your level of vitamin K unless you have reasons other than the bruises. not a good idea. likewise, unless you have low iron problems, do not increas your iron intake. (unless you're mensing)

 Arnica is O.K. Mix it with something that will cause a flush in sensitive areas ( tiger balm, or icy hot work) Then apply lightly to the bruised area. DO NOT *RUB* IN.


----------



## searcher

Go to Wing Lam's website and get some Dit Da Jow.   Theirs works great and has helped me with my conditioning.


----------



## KenpoSterre

I don't do much to my bruises but for the very bad ones I avoid poking at it and I drink more water than usual to help it heal plus I eat more fruit.


----------



## buyu

hey i use a arnica based cream and tablets at the same time this is real good stuff and dark glasses work to most chemists carry these products or natural remedie stores and you could ask them more questions they might have some other stuff maybe that prevents bruising cause that would be better
hope this helps thanks


----------



## Chris from CT

I have used Die Da Jieu on myself and patients, but depending on where the bruise is, one thing that works great in my acupuncture practice is the use of a "Seven Star Hammer." It is a small lightweight instrument with a long flexible handle with seven small needles on the head. By lightly tapping on the area of the bruise increases the circulation of the area and most bruises are gone by the next day. Its not as painful as it may sound. 

Dont try to use a Seven Star Hammer unless a qualified practitioner shows you how to use one properly.

Take care.


----------



## PeaceWarrior

My Sifu makes some awesome Dit Da Jow, I use it every time I go to class before and after.  I dont normally bruise, but now I NEVER bruise.   It really is amazing stuff...

Peace

Keith


----------



## lhommedieu

Chris from CT said:


> I have used Die Da Jieu on myself and patients, but depending on where the bruise is, one thing that works great in my acupuncture practice is the use of a "Seven Star Hammer." It is a small lightweight instrument with a long flexible handle with seven small needles on the head. By lightly tapping on the area of the bruise increases the circulation of the area and most bruises are gone by the next day. Its not as painful as it may sound.
> 
> Dont try to use a Seven Star Hammer unless a qualified practitioner shows you how to use one properly.
> 
> Take care.


 
Chris' point is well taken.  In many cases you would want to use the seven star hammer on areas of the head and torso where you would not dit da jow absorbed into the blood stream.

Best, 

Steve Lamade


----------



## KarateKowboy

donna said:


> I tend to bruise easily. Most times if I know I have bruised myself ,I use ice then over the next few days ,gentle massage. Do any of you have any better treatments that help to prevent a bad bruise or help it to fade quicker?


Arnica tablets - as soon as you think something happened that will cause a bruise.  You may very well see no bruising at all, but certainly reduced.

I knew they worked well.  But here's a story that really proved thier worth.

A friend was playing at the park with his son on the swings when the swing came back and smashed him in the face, just below the eye on the cheek bone.  With a 35 lb kid and swing moving from being at full extension on the chain he should have looked like he got hit by a car.  I gave him the arnica tablets and some to take home.  I think he took 4.  He did not go to the hospital until the next day.  But when he told them what happned they didn't believe him.  He had only a very lite bruise under the eye.

Other than this, any linament that has arnica in it.  I think what I use is is feng gu shui (I don't have the bottle".  It is good but not as good as the tablets.


----------

